# Shack



## 92sir (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## keybq (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice i really like the lighting on this one it is awesome.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!  Do you have any in a wider shot, less symmetrical?  Looks like sand in this tone. :thumbup:

-Shea


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 10, 2008)

Really nice tonality.

Not sure about the dodging at the top.

Needs more with composition.

What did the image look like before you processed it?


----------



## 92sir (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

I didnt use any dodging in the editing of the photo that was mainly caused by a vignette I put on it lightroom. Do u like this any better?





Here is a shot with better composition. I shot the first one centered because I think it works but you might like this better.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool, I do like the wider shot,...  gives it an environment, some breathing room.  Like the sculpted snow too.  Tnx!


----------

